# New Outback Member



## CamperDave (May 2, 2006)

Hi,
Just found out about this site yesterday. I love it.







Can't wait to begin mods on mine. This place is full of great topics and advice. I live in Mass. and keep my 2004 Outback 23rs up in Maine at Acres Of Wildlife Campground. Been going there for years and made it my home two years ago. Home away from home that is. Anyone looking to camp in Maine, come on up, love to have ya! sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the gang. action action

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome camper Dave.

This is truly an informative site, and even fun!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Welcome to Outbackers.com CamperDave * action

Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

action action Welcome Dave! action action

Lots of friendly folks here with plenty of helpful information.

Dan


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, CamperDave!  Glad you found us!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe, CamperDave

We're your Northern neighbors (actually are quite a few of us now in RI, MA, NH, VT, & CT.) Where in Mass?

We had our maiden voyage in Wisscassett 2 weeks ago (dry-camped in the Chewonki CG driveway 'cuz they're not yet open but "opened" for us) Beautiful grounds and terrific hosts - if you're ever looking for an alternative in Maine). Heading up to Acton this weekend - another weekend of drycamping but at a fairgrounds this time.

Where's Acres Of Wildlife? we're new to this trailer stuff....wilderness campers come (very happily now) to the "dark side".

Check out the Rally map pinned on the home page. Hope you can make some or all of the New England rallies.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi there! Another Dave to add to the bunch!







Sure would like to visit up your way someday! Heard it is beautiful country!

Glad to have you and your friends and family join us Dave! Have fun!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to our site!! Glad you found us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome CamperDave to the Outback Family
Sure glad to have you aboard and glad the site can help you









Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

CamperDave,

Hi! and Welcome to our forum. Glad to have you around!

Mark


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

A home away from home, what a beautiful thought.
Welcome fellow camper.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Congrats on your trailer.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the Cult. Enjoy and post often.

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, CamperDave!!! *action action


----------



## CamperDave (May 2, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hi there! Another Dave to add to the bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. My name actually is not Dave, I got called Camper Dave by a couple of ladies I met at the campground last year. They started calling me Dave after I so embarrassed myself by forgetting one of their names when they brought me back to my site. Good clean fun, so I decided to use that as my moniker for here. Hope ya'll don't mind, and for the record, my real name is Kevin action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now I understand..................Dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, CamperDave!* action

I'm glad you found us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

_In my best Cheech voice... _ Dave's not home ...









Welcome Dave, er I mean Kevin.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperDave said:


> Theycallusthebreeze said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there! Another Dave to add to the bunch!
> ...


One of our members had his kids name their Outback "Larry the Outback"...now of course during the PNW Rally last weekend, people that didn't know any better called him (his real name is Ed) Larry. Funny stuff...


----------

